# WH40k Space Marine "Behind the Scenes of the Universe"



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, here we go. Awesome is unleashed. 






Edit: Uh, fuck, thread name fail. It should have been WH40k Space Marine "Behind the Scenes of the Universe".


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Sweet!!! can't wait till August


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

What is it with you and getting titles spelt wrong, Doelago? 

good find, though.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> What is it with you and getting titles spelt wrong, Doelago?


Well, with this one I was just in such a hurry to post it, so I did not give myself the luxury of doing a proper check. You know, it had already been in my news feed on Facebook for 53 seconds, so fast actions were required. Did not even watch it before posting.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

So long as theres a mod so I don't have to play the smurfs, I'll be very happy with this game I think.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> So long as theres a mod so I don't have to play the smurfs, I'll be very happy with this game I think.


Whats wrong with the Ultramarines? I am really happy to get a game where I can play as them. Not seen one in ages.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Cause if there's a chapter called ultramarine im surprised there isn't one called magenta or shartruce.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats looking really cool, roll on August!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Shame they had to do it in 3rd person...we already have enough of this kind of perspective with DOW. If you want to impress me do a team based 1st person shooter using the COD or MOH engine...then I will get excited.

There was a 1st person demo done way back in 1999 or 2000 and showcased at the Games Day that year but I don't think it got too far beyond initial development. You could play as an Assassin or a Marine with an Assault Cannon as I remember.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

fucking finally


----------



## ANARCHY (Mar 15, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Cause if there's a chapter called ultramarine im surprised there isn't one called magenta or shartruce.


A Chapter called Magenta (with added Warriors or whatever title) i might believe, but certainly not shartruce, it implies peace or compromise with xenos and heretics, that on it's own would be heresy.

But on PC be sure to have mods for the most popular Chapters, with maybe some changed rules, weapons etc.
Some will no doubt try to put more races in there, termies whatever.
If it sells there might even be a nice DLC/Add-on package with another race or something.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Cypher871 said:


> Shame they had to do it in 3rd person...we already have enough of this kind of perspective with DOW. If you want to impress me do a team based 1st person shooter using the COD or MOH engine...then I will get excited.


Any game based off of 40k has to include CC and CC is really hard to do in a first person format. 3rd person CC allows the developers more freedom with the movement of the models and really get that OTT feel that a game based of 40k, especially marines, need to really get the player to connect with the world.


Oh, and I think the video made me shit my pants.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Edit: Uh, fuck, thread name fail. It should have been WH40k Space Marine "Behind the Scenes of the Universe".


All fixed.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Whats wrong with the Ultramarines? I am really happy to get a game where I can play as them. Not seen one in ages.


Whats wrong with them is that they're always painted as the poster boys, the 'Superman' of the 40k universe. Completely invulnerable and awesome.

Fact is, if you read the background fluff on them, they've screwed up more and been screwed over thanks to their own stupidity more times then any other chapter... Yet they're always still painted as the best of the best. Which they're just not. Its god damned annoying. 

I'd much rather have another Blood Ravens game with a neutral chapter that no-ones hates.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

If i remember correctly there will also be a multi-player mode for this game so even if you only play as an Ultramarine in the campain you will be able to play as a different chapter in multi-player.


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ive no problem playing with ultramarines, its just... you see them EVERYWHERE. The vanilla SM codex, that abominable movie. At least DOW shifted it to the Blood Ravens.

But it looks excellent. Cant wait to pick it up for PC.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ashkore08 said:


> Ive no problem playing with ultramarines, its just... you see them EVERYWHERE. The vanilla SM codex, that abominable movie.


I counted two places there. You might want to add that on the space marine boxes, but thats pretty much it. Ouh, a half dozen or so novels. Not all that much to be honest.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

UM have seven novels, and several of them only feature two of the blue guys. 

If you can look past the sheep mentality and give them a chance, their stories are actually quite well done. 

Particularly _Fall of Damnos._

This looks decent, but I`m so weary of GW related games after DoW2, so I might wait and see what the opinions are once a few of my friends have played it through.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

i will play it for sure... im getting my copy through steam...
gametrailers.com has more trailers


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

have to admit that when i saw the blue i thought awwwwwwwwww noooooo, then played the trailer. hell it looks like they've really done their research (poor old weirdboy) and everything looks really impressive. biggest shock from the graphics, they far surpass the film.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> So long as theres a mod so I don't have to play the smurfs, I'll be very happy with this game I think.


I swear I will never understand this sort of thing if I live to be a thousand. How god damned different could the game possibly be if he were wearing yellow armour instead of blue?

It baffles the imagination.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Hurr Durr Spiritual Liege


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Azezel said:


> I swear I will never understand this sort of thing if I live to be a thousand. How god damned different could the game possibly be if he were wearing yellow armour instead of blue?
> 
> It baffles the imagination.



Refer to my previous answer of this :



> Whats wrong with them is that they're always painted as the poster boys, the 'Superman' of the 40k universe. Completely invulnerable and awesome.
> 
> Fact is, if you read the background fluff on them, they've screwed up more and been screwed over thanks to their own stupidity more times then any other chapter... Yet they're always still painted as the best of the best. Which they're just not. Its god damned annoying.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I'm not much interested in have an actual internet argument with hurt feelings and point-scoring, so I'm willing to let things lie if you are. If not, the question I posed was:



Azezel said:


> How god damned different could the game possibly be if he were wearing yellow armour instead of blue?


You're a Space Marine, they're aliens go shoot them. The formula hasn't changed a jot since Doom. The colour of your armour would seem to be the smallest problem to chafe at.


EDIT- I once accidentally kicked the svga lead out of the back of my computer and damaged the red pin. If you are lucky you may be able to kick the blue pin off of your monitor lead...

Chin up, there's always hope!


----------

